# Exclusive Resorts – “Sponsored Guest” Promotion



## nodge (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Gang,

I bet a lot of us got an email from "Exclusive Resorts" informing us of a new "sponsored guest" promotion whereby you can try out the club before joining.  Shockingly, both the email and the web page promoting this deal fail to disclose anything that one would need to know  before deciding if this promotion is worth pursuing.  You are forced to call ER for the details. 

So, I took one for the TUG team and called to get these details.  To make things a little more fun, I’ve presented them in “Jeopardy” format:

Nodge:  “I’ll take ‘Destination Clubs Desperate For New Members’ for $100, Alex” 

Alex:  “And the answer is:  $8,900”

Jeopardy Sound Effects Machine:  “Bloop-Bloop-Bloop”  (The familiar sound on Jeopardy used to indicate that one of the contestants has depressed their answer clicker)

Alex:  “Nodge?”

Nodge:  “What is . . . how much does this ‘Sponsored Guest’ promotion cost?”

Alex:   “Correct. Pick again”

Nodge:  “I’ll take ‘Destination Clubs Desperate For New Members” for $200, Alex”

Alex:  “And the answer is:  1 Week Total, non-recurring”

“Bloop-Bloop-Bloop”  

Alex:  “Nodge?”

Nodge:  “What is . . . how much time do you get for that price?”

Alex:  “Correct.  Pick again”

Nodge:  “I’ll take ‘Destination Clubs Desperate for New Members” for $300, Alex”

Alex:  “And the answer is:  13 destinations including the two destinations in Hawaii, but according to the salesman 'they're filling up fast so you better decide soon if you’re interested.'”

“Bloop-Bloop-Bloop”  

Nodge:  “What is:  How many of ‘Exclusive Resorts’ destinations are  included in this promotion?”

Alex:  “Correct.  Pick again”

Nodge:  “Destination Clubs” for $400”

Alex:  “And the answer is:  Yes”

“Bloop-Bloop-Bloop”  

Nodge:  “What is . . . can you apply that $8900 fee towards membership if you buy without the days used under this promotion being applied toward your allotted days under your new membership?”

Alex:  “Correct, Pick again”

Nodge:  “DC’s for $500”

Alex:  “And the answer is:  ‘Because we’re better funded and different’”

“Bloop-Bloop-Bloop”  

Nodge:  “What is . . . the reason the ‘exclusive resorts’ salesman gives for why ER isn’t going to suffer the same fate as all the other DC’s that have failed.”

Seriously, the properties look absolutely awesome.  The salesman said that the villas in Maui are on the grounds of the Grand Wailea Hotel, and they include full pool privileges at the hotel.

If someone is already planning to spend serious cash for a week somewhere, like for a wedding in Maui where the bride and groom are planning on putting up relatives in fancy hotels to the tune of $400-$500/night per room, this $8900 price ($1271.43/night) for a world class villa that has 3 to 4 bedrooms could be just the ticket. 

As for actually joining ER . . . .  I think like all DC’s . . . your membership money could be in . . . Jeopardy .

-nodge


----------

